# بعض أعمالي على الماستر كام



## المتحكِّم (11 يناير 2008)

*هذه بعض أعمالي على الماستر كام *​ 



*وأرجوا إبداء الرأي *​ 
http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=9ed5e325500355102e22f3bb399796fd​ 
*ومن له أعمال أخرى على الماستر كام *​ 


*أرجوا ان يتحفنا بها*​ 


**ملاحظة : هناك ملف txt للتعريف بكل رسم*​


----------



## نيولا (27 يناير 2008)

*الرابط مش شغال*

السلام 

الرابط مش راضي يحمل 

احمد


----------



## ENG-COOL (30 يناير 2008)

مشكور يأخي علي هذا المجهود بس الوصلة غير شغالة ياريت تتكرم و تعاود إنزالها من جديد لأني محتج أن اتعلم البرنامج هذا بسرعة لأن مشروع تخرجي الفصل القادم و أريد أن أشتغله بالماستركام و هذه الأمثلة تفيدني في تعلم البرنامج


----------



## ENG-COOL (30 يناير 2008)

إلي إخواني في جمهورية مصر الشقيقة هلي يوجد أي مكان أو مركز لتدريب علي الماستر كام أو اي شخص يستطيع أن يعطيني دورة علي برنامج الماستر كام , و مشكورييييييييييين


----------



## أبو عبده (31 يناير 2008)

أخ انج كوول 
لوأردت التعلم على الأرتى كام فليس لدى مانع


----------



## وديع المخلافي (31 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## المتحكِّم (4 فبراير 2008)

والله يا شباب ما أدري شو اللي حصل 

لكني فقدت الملفات لأنه الهارد دسك انضرب 

وانا متأسف جدا والله 

لكن بإذن الله أول ما أصلح الجهاز أرفعلكم رسومات جديدة

بإذن الله


----------



## هشام المتوكل (5 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abo_slaim (14 نوفمبر 2008)

لا يمكن تحميل الملف 

جرب هذا الموقع
http://www.shba9h.org/up/index.php


----------

